# [SOLVED] No IP assigned to eth0

## silent_Walker

ifconfig shows no ipv4 address even though I manually signed one in  /etc/conf.d/net .

The module that it is using that the Live cd was using says Giga Ethernet even though this card is only fast Ethernet.  During the install the connectivity was awesome, now I get nothing.

Also I accidently deleted  net.eth0, although I don't think that matters.

----------

## Ant P.

What does `ip addr` show? What interface are you using, if not eth0?

----------

## silent_Walker

I am using a different computer  :Razz:   The only other interface is lo, which is a loopback.

ip: command not found for bash and for su...unless you meant from live cd

----------

## silent_Walker

I also don't have iproute2  installed, so that is why the ipaddr did not work.  Just got finished installing soo...

----------

## silent_Walker

Fixed it, just copied over net.eth0 from live cd and internet  :Very Happy:   Thanks for being their man  :Razz: 

----------

